# Sliding Hiatal Hernia?



## 16181 (Aug 25, 2006)

I have been diagnosed w/ GERD as well as a sliding hiatal hernia. I have been on Aciphex for 5 years and then the doc changed it to Nexium (1.5 yrs).Back in mid June, I woke up out of a sound sleep and immediately began to have a violent throw up. Then in July, I had another violent throw up due to food poisoning.During this whole time, I have had chest pressure in the middle of my chest--much like someone is pushing my inerds into my chest or like a big bear hug. Blood work, EKG, and even chest xrays state there is nothing wrong. When I breathe in, it feels like I cannot get enough air into my lungs yet the chest xray said the lungs were clear. The barium swallow showed a 'small sliding hiatal hernia' w/ pooling of barium in the throat---then it said this: slow clearing w/ the 2ndary peristaltic waves. No strictures, ulcers, or mass was found.GI doc wants to perform the scope down the throat in 3 weeks but I have been dealing w/ this for 2 mons. Relief only comes if there is a heating pad on it or if I am in a slant position.Can a sliding hiatal hernia give the sensation of pressure from the middle of the chest to the very bottom tip of the sternum?My nerves are shot and I am beginning to think I am mental or something. Anyone else experience this?EDIT ADD IN:I did an experiment last night. I went to sleep as usual and when I woke up this morning, the pain was gone BUT by 930 am, my chest pressure began to come back.


----------

